# Cuando ya no quede sino una capa transparente



## charlie-Karl

Hola!

Tropecé con un uso de 'capa' del cual no puedo hacer sentido...


"—En el café de Tacuba no había nadie. Es muy triste ese lugar, Nachita. Se me
acercó el camarero. “¿Qué le sirvo?” Yo no quería nada, pero tuve que pedir algo. “Una
cocada.” Mi primo y yo comíamos cocos de chiquitos... En el café un reloj marcaba el
tiempo. “En todas las ciudades hay relojes que marcan el tiempo, se debe estar
gastando a pasitos. Cuando ya no quede sino *una capa transparente*, llegará él y las
dos rayas dibujadas se volverán una sola y yo habitaré la alcoba más preciosa de su
pecho.” Así me decía mientras comía la cocada."

(El texto es de Elena Garro, que sepa es mejicana(?))

Primero pensaba que tendría que ver con 'bajo la capa de' - pretexto, excusa...
O, ¿tal vez refiere a la cocada?

¿Alguién sabe y me pueda ayudar?

Gracias de antemano!


Calle.


----------



## gengo

I admit to having trouble understanding the meaning, but it seems to say that the clock must be wearing out slowly, and when all that's left is a transparent layer, "he" (surely not the clock?) will show up and the two drawn lines (on the clock face?) will merge into one...

Maybe a native speaker can tell us if it has some deeper meaning.


----------



## charlie-Karl

I'm sorry! I should have explained that "las dos rayas dibujadas [...]" refers to another passage in the text (short story).

...The only way I can make sense out of it is either if there's an expression like 'quedar sólo una capa' (meaning what?!), or if 'capa transparente' refers to 'la cocada', in which case it's a kinda watery cocada 

And also(!), that 'he' refers to her lover (to be)...


----------



## Oldy Nuts

I agree with gengo's interpretation, although we still don't know what those "dos rayas" mean.


----------



## charlie-Karl

'las dos rayas' refer in a figurative manner to the protaganist and her lover. at the end of time they shall become one....


----------



## yukino777

In this case I think "capa" refers to "cover" like "cubierta transparente"

Refers to when the watches reach a point of transparency because these become worn over time, the lovers will be together


----------



## Oldy Nuts

_En el café, un reloj marcaba el tiempo..., se deb*e* estar gastando a pasitos. Cuando ya no quede sino una capa transparente..._

If you take _capa_ to mean _cubierta_ in this case, well, it must be transparent to begin with, or you won't be able to see what time it is. So it doesn't make much sense to me to say that it will _become_ transparent as it wears. I am still with gengo's interpretation.


----------



## chifrew

Yo creo que la capa transparente hace referencia *al tiempo* ("..se debe estar gastando a pasitos"). Imaginad un jabón que con el uso termina siendo una capa (lámina) casi transparente.
Si es así, da a entender que queda muy poco para encontrase.

Un saludo.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

I find it difficult to picture _time_ wearing out until there is no more time left than a transparent layer...


----------



## chifrew

Entonces, ¿qué se está gastando a pasitos?
*“En todas las ciudades hay relojes que marcan el tiempo, se debe estar gastando a pasitos"*. Aquí se refiere al tiempo. Hay tanto relojes marcando el tiempo, que lo consumen.

*Cuando ya no quede sino una capa transparente…* Esto hace referencia a lo que se está gastando a pasitos.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Sigo sin poder imaginarme al _tiempo_ gastándose a pasitos hasta que sólo quede una capa transparente.  Y menos consigo imaginarme que pasaría con el universo cuando también se acabe esa capa transparente de tiempo...


----------



## chifrew

Desconozco a qué tiempo se refiere, pero observa lo que apuntó Charly-Karl (el que abrió el hilo) en uno de sus mensajes.

'las dos rayas' refer in a figurative manner to the protaganist and her lover. *at the end of time they shall become one....*


----------



## duvija

Totalmente de acuerdo con chifrew. No me parece tan difícil la interpretación, dada la cláusula que se da.


----------



## gengo

duvija said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con chifrew. No me parece tan difícil la interpretación, dada la cláusula que se da.



Maybe you could explain it in plain terms for those of us who are slow.  Like Oldy Nuts, I don't see how time can become a transparent layer.  Yes, I understand that it is poetic license, but still.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

chifrew said:


> Desconozco a qué tiempo se refiere, pero observa lo que apuntó Charly-Karl (el que abrió el hilo) en uno de sus mensajes.
> 
> 'las dos rayas' refer in a figurative manner to the protaganist and her lover. *at the end of time they shall become one....*



El original está en español, así que este "at the end of time" es una traducción o una interpretación. En todo caso, normalmente frases del tipo "te amaré hasta el final de los tiempos" se emplean para expresar un amor que perdurará por siempre. Por tanto, si me dicen que los dos amantes de la consulta se fundirán en uno "al final de los tiempos", me resulta una figura poética muy difícil de interpretar.


----------



## gengo

Oldy Nuts said:


> Por tanto, si me dicen que los dos amantes de la consulta se fundirán en uno "al final de los tiempos", me resulta una figura poética muy difícil de interpretar.



Good point.  And since it's the end of time, they will literally spend zero time as a unit.


----------



## duvija

gengo said:


> Maybe you could explain it in plain terms for those of us who are slow.  Like Oldy Nuts, I don't see how time can become a transparent layer.  Yes, I understand that it is poetic license, but still.



Sorry! I didn't mean to say anything bad. I just found it very easy to understand. Perhaps it's because my father was a watchmaker...


----------



## Oldy Nuts

No, we know your intentions are much better than what your avatar suggests. So, why don't you explain to us the slow ones the meaning you see so clearly? In particular, the point raised in my message #16. In plain words. please. Thanks.


----------



## gengo

duvija said:


> Sorry! I didn't mean to say anything bad. I just found it very easy to understand. Perhaps it's because my father was a watchmaker...



Pues, no, no dijiste nada malo.  Nomás es que me gustaría enterderlo porque al parecer, tú y chifrew sí lo entienden, y yo no.


----------



## charlie-Karl

Primero, muchíssimas gracias a todos por su interés y todos sus comentarios!! 


Yo tengo que concordar con lo que dice chifrew:


*“En todas las ciudades hay relojes que marcan el tiempo, se debe estar gastando a pasitos"*. Aquí se refiere al tiempo. Hay tanto relojes marcando el tiempo, que lo consumen.

*Cuando ya no quede sino una capa transparente…* Esto hace referencia a lo que se está gastando a pasitos.


...Dado que no existe una expresión fija del tipo 'quedar sólo una capa', lo que hace más sentido es que refiere al tiempo.

Esto, además, encaja bien con lo que viene una lineas más adelante en el texto:

"[...] me salí a la calle. El sol estaba plateado, el pensamiento se me hizo un polvo brillante y no hubo presente, pasado ni
futuro. en la acera estaba mi primo [amante], se me puso delante, tenía los ojos tristes, me miró largo rato."


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Y yo tampoco.


----------



## gengo

Charlie-Karl, ¿estás traduciendo a inglés o a sueco?  Si a inglés, me gustaría leer tu traducción de esta parte.  O la de alguien más que sea tan amable de traducírmela.


----------



## charlie-Karl

de hecho no estoy traduciendo, pero intentaré...

 “En todas las ciudades hay relojes que marcan el tiempo, se debe estar
gastando a pasitos. Cuando ya no quede sino una capa transparente, llegará él y las
dos rayas dibujadas se volverán una sola y yo habitaré la alcoba más preciosa de su
pecho."

...bare with me, but should be something along the lines of

"
“In all cities there are clocks telling time, little by little it [time] would be spent / little by little they [the clocks] would have spent it [time] all. When there's no more than a little bit (thin layer of it) left, he will come....”

i think the picture chifrew painted was quite good. imagine time as a piece of soap that slowly, almost unnoticeable, is disappearing/being worn out/used up. when there's but a tiny piece (can't come up with any decent translation of 'capa'..  ) left, he will come/show himself to her, and they (las dos rayas dibujadas) shall become one


----------



## duvija

charlie-Karl said:


> i think the picture chifrew painted was quite good. imagine time as a piece of soap that slowly, almost unnoticeable, is disappearing/being worn out/used up. when there's but a tiny piece (can't come up with any decent translation of 'capa'..  ) left, he will come/show himself to her, and they (las dos rayas dibujadas) shall become one



layer

The English version in #24 is pretty good.
About #16, they can stay together even after (or in spite of) the end of times. C'mon, be more poetic!!!!


----------



## charlie-Karl

...about the 'poeticness' of time, maybe the 'transparency' of it ('una capa transparente') is to be understood, given the cognitive opacity with wich we normally percieve it: when there's only a little left, it'll be easier to apprehend, or even comprehend?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

I give up. It does seem that my scientific formation prevents me from understanding a poetic license which is contradictory for me.


----------



## chifrew

Oldy Nuts said:


> I give up. It does seem that my scientific formation prevents me from understanding a poetic license which is contradictory for me.



Maybe you're thinking of time itself, but in this case time could refer to "time remaining to a date" or maybe "lifetime". As you see, in these two cases time is finite. We can't know unless we read the book.


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
He leído un par de párrafos aquí  http://www.materialdelectura.unam.mx/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=143&limitstart=2
y creo que puedo dar una versión alternativa al texto en castellano.

_1. En el café un reloj marcaba el tiempo. “En  todas las ciudades hay relojes que marcan el tiempo, se debe estar  gastando a pasitos._ Creo que esto se refiere a que se está  perdiendo, poco a poco, la costumbre de tener un reloj en las ciudades o  establecimientos.
¿Funcionaría esto en inglés, "...are losing the habit of having clocks".?

2. Iniciando el párrafo dice _"Ella pide una cocada,...  Cuando ya no quede sino una capa transparente,  llegará él y las dos rayas dibujadas se volverán una sola y yo habitaré  la alcoba más preciosa de su pecho”._
Ella habla de sí  misma en tercera persona, "Ella pide una cocada y sabe que antes de  terminarla (cuando sólo quede una fina capa, una imperceptible capa),  los dos amantes se convertirán en uno y yacerá sobre su pecho".
Otro intneto: "when just a tiny layer remains".
A ver qué opinan.
Un saludo.


----------



## charlie-Karl

I have to (also) agree with Keahi's version - that 'capa' refers to the 'cocada'.

In fact, this is a beautiful example of two distinct yet not conflicting (in terms of what it does to the narrative in its entirety) ways of interpreting the referent of 'capa', i.e. they both work and don't seem to alter the story in such a way that you'd get two parallel stories (depending on the interpretation of 'capa) that differ to any greater extent.

It, the possibility of different interpretations, does however provide the story with an extra 'layer'!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¿No se contradice esta interpretación con este párrafo posterior, que citaste en tu mensaje #21?



> Esto, además, encaja bien con lo que viene una lineas más adelante en el texto:
> 
> "[...] me salí a la calle. El sol estaba plateado, el pensamiento se me hizo un polvo brillante y no hubo presente, pasado ni
> futuro. en la acera estaba mi primo [amante], se me puso delante, tenía los ojos tristes, me miró largo rato."



Porque, si terminó con la cocada, debió haberse fusionado con su amante, que no es lo que narra este párrafo. Claro que no habría contradicción si deliberadamente no terminó con la cocada...

En todo caso, a partir de este párrafo



> “¿Qué le sirvo?” Yo no quería nada, pero tuve que pedir algo. “Una
> cocada.” Mi primo y yo comíamos cocos de chiquitos... En el café un reloj marcaba el
> tiempo. “En todas las ciudades hay relojes que marcan el tiempo, se debe estar
> gastando a pasitos. Cuando ya no quede sino *una capa transparente*, llegará él y las
> dos rayas dibujadas se volverán una sola y yo habitaré la alcoba más preciosa de su
> pecho.”



no consigo relacionar "la cocada" con lo que "se debe estar gastando a pasitos".


----------



## gengo

Given all the input so far, I will boldly (foolishly?) attempt a translation.

_"What can I get for you?"  I didn't want anything, but I had to order something.  "I'll have a cocada."  My cousin and I used to eat cocadas when we were little...  The cafe clock gave the time.  "In every city there are clocks keeping time, and it must be getting used up little by little.  When all that's left is a transparent film, he will show up and the two drawn lines will become one, and I will inhabit the most lovely corner of his heart.
_
That's the best I can do, and while I still don't fully understand it, I guess it's about as clear as the original.  I used "film" for capa only because it seemed to sound better.


----------



## charlie-Karl

Oldy Nuts said:


> ¿No se contradice esta interpretación con este párrafo posterior, que citaste en tu mensaje #21?
> 
> "Esto, además, encaja bien con lo que viene una lineas más adelante en el texto:
> 
> "[...] me salí a la calle. El sol estaba plateado, el pensamiento se me hizo un polvo brillante y no hubo presente, pasado ni
> futuro. en la acera estaba mi primo [amante], se me puso delante, tenía los ojos tristes, me miró largo rato.""
> 
> 
> Porque, si terminó con la cocada, debió haberse fusionado con su amante, que no es lo que narra este párrafo. Claro que no habría contradicción si deliberadamente no terminó con la cocada...




pues, si 'capa' refiere al tiempo, encaja perfectamente. si refiere a la   'cocada' no encaja, pero igual no influye de tal manera que cambie el   sentido del párrafo de una manera relevante. lo que digo es que amabas   interpretaciones son válidas. personalmente elegiría la que refiere al   tiempo, pero bueno...
El hecho de que si terminó o no la cocada, desde mi punto de vista, no   tiene relevancia. la 'fusión' de los amantes, al que refiere, sólo trata   de una declaración con sentido figurativo hecha por la protagonista.





Oldy Nuts said:


> En todo caso, a partir de este párrafo
> 
> “¿Qué le sirvo?” Yo no quería nada, pero tuve que pedir algo. “Una
> cocada.” Mi primo y yo comíamos cocos de chiquitos... En el café un reloj marcaba el
> tiempo. “En todas las ciudades hay relojes que marcan el tiempo, se debe estar
> gastando a pasitos. Cuando ya no quede sino *una capa transparente*, llegará él y las
> dos rayas dibujadas se volverán una sola y yo habitaré la alcoba más preciosa de su
> pecho.”
> 
> no consigo relacionar "la cocada" con lo que "se debe estar gastando a pasitos".






...entonces (si 'capa' refiere a la cocada) no tendrán nada que ver.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

gengo, I like your translation. I think it preserves well the spirit and flavour of the original, as well as its ambiguity regarding what is it that "se debe estar gastando a pasitos"...


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Yo opté por "La cocada" (que supongo que será un trago cremoso a base de coco), por el final del párrafo:
_Cuando ya no quede sino una capa transparente,  llegará él y las dos rayas dibujadas se volverán una sola y yo habitaré  la alcoba más preciosa de su pecho”. *Así me decía mientras comía la  cocada.*_
"Cuando casi la haya terminado (la cocada), llegará él...
Por  más vueltas que le doy no consigo relacionar "Una capa transparente"  con el tiempo que pasa, sólo se me ocurre que mida el tiempo con lo que  le dura la cocada, lo que me lleva nuevamente a pensar que ella (la  cocada) es de lo que se habla.
Anteriormente no dije que la cocada se  esté gastando a pasitos, yo creo que "Gastando a pasitos" se refiere a  que la gente ya no suele llevar relojes, en los establecimientos y las  ciudades tampoco los tienen, "la costumbre de colgar relojes se está  gastando a pasitos".
No sé cómo traducirlo al inglés, pero lo intento así:
-"La costumbre de colgar relojes se está perdiendo".
To have a clock is a practice that is being lost.
- "Cuando casi la haya terminado (la cocada), llegará él..."
When I'm almost done with my drink, he'll arrive...


----------



## charlie-Karl

First of all, - duvija, i couldn't agree more!! 

secondly, con respecto a lo de 'se debe estar gastando de pasitos'... tomando en cuenta solamente la sintaxis, yo (casi) diría que solamente existe una alternativa: la frase refiere al 'tiempo'

“¿Qué le sirvo?” Yo no quería nada, pero tuve que pedir algo. “Una
cocada.” Mi primo y yo comíamos cocos de chiquitos... En el café un reloj marcaba *el
tiempo*. “En todas las ciudades hay relojes que marcan *el tiempo*, se debe estar
gastando a pasitos. Cuando ya no quede sino una capa transparente, llegará él y las
dos rayas dibujadas se volverán una sola y yo habitaré la alcoba más preciosa de su
pecho.”

En la frase que ocurre, es el único sustantivo en singular, así que debe de ser ello de lo que se trata, ya que 'se debe estar gastando' también es expresado en el singular. También el hecho que está posicionado justamente después de 'el tiempo', indicará que es predicado sobre 'el tiempo'.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

En mi mensaje #8, puse en negritas la "e" de "debe" para llamar la atención sobre la sintaxis...


> _un reloj marcaba el tiempo..., se deb*e* estar gastando a pasitos._


----------



## duvija

charlie-Karl said:


> También el hecho que está posicionado justamente después de 'el tiempo', indicará que es predicado sobre 'el tiempo'.



En realidad esto es más bien para el inglés. En español hay una rara tendencia a usar como referente lo primero que aparece en la cláusula. (Tema complicado, lo admito).


----------



## Keahi

A ver si ahora me explico mejor.
"Esto de que en todas las ciudades tengan relojes que dan la hora, se debe estar gastando de pasitos". 
El hecho de que esté escrito inmediatamente después de "el tiempo", no quiere decir que se refiera a ello.
El estilo de escritura es metafórico en muchas frases, las dos rayas dibujadas, la alcoba de tu pecho, etc., sin embargo cualquiera adivina el significado de estas frases, pero que quede una capa transparente de tiempo, es algo realmente misterioso, la cocinera tendrá que haber leído mucho para saber lo que la mujer le dice.
Supongo que cada uno tendrá una interpretación diferente de lo que quiere decir con esto la escritora y ojalá que en algún momento explique lo que en realidad quería transmitir.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

La oración que se nos dio en el original dice


> “En todas las ciudades hay relojes que marcan el tiempo, se debe estar
> gastando a pasitos.



"Se deb*e* estar" no puede aplicarse ni a "ciudades" ni a "relojes", así que sólo queda "el tiempo". Y algo que se está gastando puede quedar reducido a una capa transparente antes de desaparecer.


----------



## Keahi

No llego a hacerme entender.
Lo intentaré una vez más.
"-¿Te parece bien que pongamos un reloj detrás de la barra del bar?
-¿Para qué? Tendremos la TV que dice la hora a cada momento."
"Se han estropeado todos mis relojes de no usarlos, como ahora llevo siempre el móvil..."
"Es que los relojes ya no se llevan..."
En ningún momento he dicho que se está tratando de los relojes o las ciudades, por el contrario hablo de la costumbre de colgarlos en la pared. Antes en las casas tenían relojes de péndulo, los famosos Cu-cú, en la cocina yo recuerdo que siempre había que cambiarle la pila al reloj, hoy en día tienes relojes en el microondas, en el frigorífico, en el equipo de sonido, en los teléfonos móviles, etc.
"El tiempo quedar reducido a una capa transparente", realmente esto no tiene sentido alguno, ni como metáfora siquiera.
Los escritores a veces enredan más de la cuenta.
Un saludo.


----------



## charlie-Karl

Cabe añadir que el cuento es de 1964. Así que por entonces no había (que sepa) microondas, móviles etc. Sin embargo, no significa que no tengas razón...


----------



## Oldy Nuts

charlie-Karl said:


> Cabe añadir que el cuento es de 1964. Así que por entonces no había (que sepa) microondas, móviles etc. Sin embargo, no significa que no tengas razón...


La enorme y permanente importancia del contexto...


----------



## charlie-Karl

Lo siento! Tienes toda la razón Oldy Nuts! - El cuento se llama 'La culpa es de los Tlaxcaltecas', de Elena Garro. Es todo contexto que les puedo dar. Disculpen por no haberselo dado antes..!!


----------



## duvija

Oldy Nuts said:


> Interesante. El ejemplo no concuerda con lo que dice el original. Y me acusaron a mí de no entender metáforas...
> 
> Duvija, tú dijiste desde el principio que la interpretación era obvia. ¿Podrías explicárnosla a los que somos más duros de mollera?



Respetando tu edad, que es apenitas más que la mía, la mollera se te tendría que estar ablandando en lugar de estar tan dura. 
No sé, pero de entrada, me pareció una metáfora fácil, del tipo de 'el tiempo es un pastel milhojas', que me gusta comerlo hoja por hoja, empezando de arriba. La última es tan finita, que es la imagen que tuve de lo que pasa cuando ya mastiqué todas esas calorías. Claro, no todos comen eso como yo, lo admito... Pero nunca se me ocurrió que la referencia fuera a algo diferente del tiempo. Yo que se...


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Duvija, eres un ejemplo atípico; los demás nos ponemos cada vez más duros de mollera. Y tu interpretación coincide con lo que yo he entendido desde el principio, sólo que para mí involucra una contradicción insalvable.


----------

